# "Sirens" the TV show



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

I remember the 70s show "EMERGENCY"that show really depicts the life of EMS. The first time I watched "Sirens" I was ashamed of how they acted as being a member of the EMS family. Sexual content and how they treat the patient. I know it is just a TV show. But it is very corny acting. That is not how we perform our continuity of care for our patients. If I saw that I would just crawl under the table. :rofl: The old school shows were the best. Like "CHIPS" Trapper John MD and of course Trauma Life in the ER and Paramedics the series on TLC. All great shows.


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Mar 27, 2014)

GoldcrossEMTbasic said:


> I remember the 70s show "EMERGENCY"that show really depicts the life of EMS. The first time I watched "Sirens" I was ashamed of how they acted as being a member of the EMS family. Sexual content and how they treat the patient. I know it is just a TV show. But it is very corny acting. That is not how we perform our continuity of care for our patients. If I saw that I would just crawl under the table. :rofl: The old school shows were the best. Like "CHIPS" Trapper John MD and of course Trauma Life in the ER and Paramedics the series on TLC. All great shows.



"We Give Our Lives To Save Lives!, Not Risk Lives."


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2014)

How they treat each other is pretty spot on for my work, sexual content and all.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 27, 2014)

I've only seen the first couple episodes, but yeah, I thought the dialog was pretty reasonable (though they've got better writers than my co-workers do.)

Mostly I was worried about the oddly considerate thief.

Anyone else notice that on the very first call they run into the scene with a LP15, and in the rig they have a 12? Clearly someone stole the 15, but not wanting them to be bereft of a monitor, gave them a 12 instead. Very nice of them, all told.

Edit: That the medicine is bad is a given, it's a TV show, after all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 27, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> How they treat each other is pretty spot on for my work, sexual content and all.



I was thinking the same thing. 

I like Sirens, my girl likes Sirens. We watch Sirens together 

We both work in EMS, something like 10 years in Fire, EMS or Rescue of some sort between the two of us and we're only 49 combined


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2014)

It's satire. It's the scrubs of EMS. Do you really think all janitors perform open heart surgery on llamas?


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2014)

I liked it. And want to catch up on episodes.


----------



## alphamikefoxtrot (Mar 28, 2014)

I find it pretty entertaining. It's slightly less than par for the course re explicit / off-color content with Dennis Leary at the helm; I look forward to more episodes / seasons when they really ramp up the dark humor.

Rather than criticizing what they 'do' say, I'd like to think it's a good vent for what we'd 'like' to say but can't.  It is what it is, enjoy it or watch some Little House on the Prairie I guess.


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm watching It right now at work, its awesome.


----------



## exodus (Mar 29, 2014)

Again, awesome.


----------



## Rin (Mar 29, 2014)

I've never seen it. Is it available online?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 29, 2014)

Rin said:


> I've never seen it. Is it available online?




It is. I watch it at usdrama . Net


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2014)

Rin said:


> I've never seen it. Is it available online?



I just finished downloading the torrents so I could watch them offline


----------



## Rin (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow thanks!  I've been hoping for an EMS comedy instead of these 90210-in-an-emergency-service shows they keep spitting out.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 29, 2014)

I just finished watching all five episodes I (slow Saturday). The banter is pretty good and there isn't much of the medical stuff for us to scorn over. Theresa in the most recent episode is looking pretty good over here to me. Now if he just won't mess what he's got going, the rest of us guys will remain pretty happy....


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 10, 2014)

I watched the first two episodes when it aired, some parts were funny and pretty accurate at least working out here in NYC. Other parts were just completely stupid and not funny and just made us look a lot more stupid than we really are.

Personally I liked the show on NBC, trauma. was a bit inaccurate at times but was pretty spot on and cool for the most part.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2014)

whereswaldo said:


> I watched the first two episodes when it aired, some parts were funny and pretty accurate at least working out here in NYC. Other parts were just completely stupid and not funny and just made us look a lot more stupid than we really are.
> 
> Personally I liked the show on NBC, trauma. was a bit inaccurate at times but was pretty spot on and cool for the most part.



Lol cool? Sure. Spot on? Not a chance


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 10, 2014)

whereswaldo said:


> I watched the first two episodes when it aired, some parts were funny and pretty accurate at least working out here in NYC. Other parts were just completely stupid and not funny and just made us look a lot more stupid than we really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I liked the show on NBC, trauma. was a bit inaccurate at times but was pretty spot on and cool for the most part.




Agreed it is a bit over the top but I think it is far better than trauma.

Trauma being spot on


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 10, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Lol cool? Sure. Spot on? Not a chance



lol alright yeah fine. not SPOT on at all, but it's pretty similar to the way :censored::censored::censored::censored: works here, somewhat. And compared to sirens, I liked it a lot more. They got our 'humor' pretty twisted in that show. I remember reading the reviews on the website when traums was actually on and some dude who was an EMT in the middle of nowhere ranting about how inaccurate it was. Yeah, maybe in the sticks where you live, not in a big city.

Now that I think back to it, it wasn't SO spot on, but it was better to me than from what I saw of sirens.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Apr 10, 2014)

The US version of "Sirens" is like the drunk guy at the bar who's trying WAAAY too hard to be "cool" and mack on the ladies. It just seems so forced, scripted, and fake. It's not the language, I'm not put off by swearing or anything, but the show just seems so trite. 

The UK version is much better. Just as much language and sexual undertones, but characters/actors that are far more real and relatable.


----------



## whereswaldo (Apr 10, 2014)

AtlasFlyer said:


> The US version of "Sirens" is like the drunk guy at the bar who's trying WAAAY too hard to be "cool" and mack on the ladies. It just seems so forced, scripted, and fake. It's not the language, I'm not put off by swearing or anything, but the show just seems so trite.
> 
> The UK version is much better. Just as much language and sexual undertones, but characters/actors that are far more real and relatable.



you know if its available online to watch? I'd like to see it. But I get what you mean, their choice of cast was pretty bad. Even some of their characters, Rabbit was a pretty stupid and unrealistic character.


----------



## vcuemt (Apr 21, 2014)

whereswaldo said:


> you know if its available online to watch? I'd like to see it. But I get what you mean, their choice of cast was pretty bad. Even some of their characters, Rabbit was a pretty stupid and unrealistic character.



Not legally, but if you google "watch sirens uk" you should be able to come up with something


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 21, 2014)

It is available on UVerse for free, if you've got it.

Watched up to Episode 7 this last weekend. I guess my expectations were a bit high. I thought there would be legitimate scene management and patient treatment. But uh... no. 

That said, its a funny show and I'll keep watching. Just thought it'd be targeted more to first responders as an audience then the general public. That said, who needs money anyway, right?


----------



## GoldcrossEMTbasic (Apr 21, 2014)

It's targeting the sexual orientation of people, not patient care. It's a new generation of entertainment. But the language for a cable network filthy!:rofl: I remember watching blazing saddles back in the old school days, the TV networks censored the flatulence scenes. But today it's all right use the SH:censored::censored::censored: Word. "I think you get the point!" But we need a laugh sometimes when we work in EMS, and "Sirens" happens to be one of them.


----------

